# Sunday's Show and Tell.. 6/26/22



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2022)

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 26, 2022)

Not a whole heck of a lot, but some neat stuff for me this week...


Jack Daniel's bottle opener/drink spinner






I liked this lantern I found at the Thrift Store. I don't collect lanterns, but I liked the logo & name of this one...



















I'm not really a Harley guy, but this repop sign was only $2.50...






& this 43 car, looks like some kid really loved it!






Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## catfish (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## tech549 (Jun 26, 2022)

picked this one up this week!


----------



## tech549 (Jun 26, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Not a whole heck of a lot, but some neat stuff for me this week...
> 
> 
> Jack Daniel's bottle opener/drink spinner
> ...


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 26, 2022)

bunch of stuff this week but here are a few of my favorites.
A great Roycroft arts and crafts book stand with original finish.
killer original paint Hawthorne from the original owners family 1940 with original owners guide











































2 Borden ice cream signs.


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 26, 2022)

1941 Pontiac pedal car-new departuer parts cabinet


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 26, 2022)

This $20 yard sale repop.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 26, 2022)

Just a couple smalls this week to further my 1924 Schwinn built Hawthorne Deluxe to completion.

Dropstand ears courtesy of the CABE and a set of long pull bars missing the cross bar at the Portland, IN swap.


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 26, 2022)

This weeks find Girls Raleigh Chopper I have the shifter it’s just no in the photos.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 26, 2022)

Well needed rain finally arrived to Northern New Mexico this week!  I am loving on this circa 1900 Iver badge, thanks Scott @ivrjhnsn !  Also a celluloid F.M. Jones Orange celluloid badge and this killer original Glenn Curtiss press photo showed up.  A big thanks to Pete for these bars, the 38 is coming together slowly, piece by piece.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 26, 2022)

I got a schwinn cruiser that was listed for free I gave the lady $80 to hold it till I got off work 

and I got a jiffy stand for $25 from eBay a stem and seat post for my Colnago they are pantograph campagnolo and brake levers and cables for early drum brakes schwinn but I don’t have pics of those


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 26, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> This $20 yard sale repop.
> 
> View attachment 1652079
> 
> ...



you only paid $20, great score


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 26, 2022)

Also, one of these is currently in-route!  I think maybe the first off the line?  Thank you Greg!  @FSH


----------



## catfish (Jun 26, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Also, one of these is currently in-route!  I think maybe the first off the line?  Thank you Greg!  @FSH
> 
> View attachment 1652141



Beautiful !!!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 26, 2022)

I finally got some bike pics to show you Cabers. I posted my new pair of Western Flyers on the Media page last night. They came as a pair from a Caber ( B/B) in Ohio with a little/lotta help from his friend (J/T) to ship. Spotted on the Cabe back in Feb. and they agreed to ship if I was patient.

Well patience ( not usually in my vocabulary) paid off and they arrived this week. The boys bike has lots of wear ( I hate the words "patina/barn find but they fit this bike) but is very complete rides decent, and the pair even has all original tires. The gals bike will polish up ( rims/brightwork) well when I have time. Both lights work ( I replaced the bottom on the boys with repop Rocket Ray) as do the horns with the usual tweaking.

I got a really nice all original BF Goodrich Schwinn Green Phantom ( I quote an owner/finder..."Nice survivor rescued from of all places, Orcas Island last week in the San Juan Island chain off of Washington state coast".)  I lusted at over a year ago, and I just couldn't swing the deal/bad timing, the bike changed hands among 2 prominent Cabers out in LA and I got another chance this Spring to buy it. The 2 are pals and worked together to relocate this gem to Winnipeg via Bike Flights.

One small hitch is B/F musta dropped one box with a full body slam because the chain ring was badly bent. Dang....Well "specialized tools" ( crescent wrench/hammer/block of wood) got it spinning with only a smallish wow/plan to replace at some time with a better one. Bike was packed like "Fort Knox", so I dunno what they did, but take notes. I may swap the repop Typhoon B/W out for Clay red or a sweet set of BFG original w/w's or repop aged Typhoon W/W's.

Now I have decent examples of mostly original ( few parts swaps/upgrades) Black, Red, and Green Schwinn Phantom, pics to follow another time.

I bought a duplicate ( trader for some bike tires) of my tin toy Taiyo Japan assortment of '68 Corvettes, a neat #33 graphics with original box. Battery box was cracked/kinda trashed, but toy is in very nice condition. I got it working ( albeit a flat spot on the travel wheel/bump and go) with some patching to the brittle plastic bat box/terminals.

A local antique dealer buddy had some bike plates for me and a stop light set I'll hook up in my upper Man Cave/Garage. It's starting to take shape, just needs a bit of organizing. There's a time to build, and a time to organize..ha!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 26, 2022)

Just wanted to send out a big thanks to Chad aka @saladshooter  For grabbing this Amazing deal I found on craigslist in Denver.  I had been looking for this exact bike ( 2016 Scott Genius 720 plus)in this exact size and when this one popped up for $800 I knew I found my bike.  It did need a little TLC but I've got it all sorted out now and it's perfect.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 26, 2022)

I picked up this Columbia Boycycle locally… looks like it’ll clean up nice. Decals are hanging in there, but looks like it may be missing a front fender (although some shipped without).









The Boycycle needed some spokes for one of the rear wheels, but I struck out on finding the right size (3 5/8”). What I found instead was a spoke threading machine to make my own…





And then, of course, I received this Delta Dominator from @1817cent (thank you again) that I believe was a proprietary design for Montgomery Wards to match their other zep items (if you can corroborate this or have any info, please share).


----------



## tjkajecj (Jun 26, 2022)

1941 Colson Snap Tank.
Thank you to @wheelman for delivery of the bike locally.

Tim


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 26, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Well needed rain finally arrived to Northern New Mexico this week!  I am loving on this circa 1900 Iver badge, thanks Scott @ivrjhnsn !  Also a celluloid F.M. Jones Orange celluloid badge and this killer original Glenn Curtiss press photo showed up.  A big thanks to Pete for these bars, the 38 is coming together slowly, piece by piece.
> 
> View attachment 1652114
> 
> ...



Can you give us a history lesson on the Orange Deluxe badge? Super freakin cool. I’m intrigued.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 26, 2022)

this week brought a bit of kitsch for the casita and some iron for casa grande


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 26, 2022)

Here’s a few scores from Portland,!


----------



## kunzog (Jun 26, 2022)

Two Rat Fink skateboard decks signed by the artist.


----------



## oldy57 (Jun 26, 2022)

I had this Gilbarco pump delivered today. It will stay the way it is for now. Everything inside is complete and pump turns. I didn't check year but late 40's is my guess.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 26, 2022)

Picked  up a Lovely Phone booth and a sweet old safe. “If you can move it it’s yours” kinda deals 😉


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 26, 2022)

1967 Raleigh Sprite


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 26, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> 1967 Raleigh Sprite
> 
> View attachment 1652477
> 
> ...



Wow, love that color!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 26, 2022)

Big thanks to Zach @ZE52414 after a long search he finally found a Western Union sign for my Messenger Special.


----------



## genesmachines (Jun 26, 2022)

I recently attended a farm toy collection dispersal in PA and no one wanted these so I volunteered a bid and got em. Can anyone tell me what they fit? I need to know as I plan to sell them. They look to be for an OLD pedal car. You guys have some fantastic accumulations so someone will know.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 26, 2022)

Two cool find this weekend. First one a 2010 Felt (already sold), and this cool pre war Cycletruck. I think it maybe a Roadmaster or a CWC. It has many wrong parts I know, but I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 26, 2022)

Got some goodies at Portland!! 1938 Colson Snap tank, early ladies bike, 2 free thunder jet bikes, as free Murray bmx, and a Maytag model 92!! Also picked up some shur-spins! To be specific. #’s 9&10 off the production line!! Big thanks to @Goldenrod!!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 26, 2022)

Flat Tire said:


> Here’s a few scores from Portland,!
> 
> View attachment 1652390
> 
> ...



Let me know if you are ever looking to get rid of one of those rear reflectors! 😁


----------



## marching_out (Jun 26, 2022)

After _not_ buying or selling anything at Portland, my travels home took me through Huntington, IN. I decided to drop in the Huntington Bicycle Shop. I had been there before to locate parts for a build. A shout out to to Brooks Fetters, owner. He bought two of my three bikes and threw in the frame below. I had been looking for a violet lightweight for some time. Glad I decided to stop!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2022)

Original ‘57 Sportster parts manual to go in my literature collection. V/r Shawn


----------



## nick tures (Jun 26, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I finally got some bike pics to show you Cabers. I posted my new pair of Western Flyers on the Media page last night. They came as a pair from a Caber ( B/B) in Ohio with a little/lotta help from his friend (J/T) to ship. Spotted on the Cabe back in Feb. and they agreed to ship if I was patient.
> 
> Well patience ( not usually in my vocabulary) paid off and they arrived this week. The boys bike has lots of wear ( I hate the words "patina/barn find but they fit this bike) but is very complete rides decent, and the pair even has all original tires. The gals bike will polish up ( rims/brightwork) well when I have time. Both lights work ( I replaced the bottom on the boys with repop Rocket Ray) as do the horns with the usual tweaking.
> 
> ...



wow nice phantom !! i would like to find a green someday !


----------



## higgens (Jun 26, 2022)

Colson bullnose


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 26, 2022)

marching_out said:


> After _not_ buying or selling anything at Portland, my travels home took me through Huntington, IN. I decided to drop in the Huntington Bicycle Shop. I had been there before to locate parts for a build. A shout out to to Brooks Fetters, owner. He bought two of my three bikes and threw in the frame below. I had been looking for a violet lightweight for some time. Glad I decided to stop!
> View attachment 1652810
> View attachment 1652811
> View attachment 1652812



Very cool! Brooks is great! I’ve not been to his shop yet, but he’s been to my place and bought several from me! I’ve probably got parts for that violet if you’re in need of anything!


----------



## marching_out (Jun 26, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Very cool! Brooks is great! I’ve not been to his shop yet, but he’s been to my place and bought several from me! I’ve probably got parts for that violet if you’re in need of anything!



Brooks is cool. That was the second time in his shop. Spent a couple of hours there talking old bikes. He's got some new and mostly old stuff in his shop. I'll keep in mind the parts. I've got to get my current project finished before I can start on this one.


----------



## RJWess (Jun 26, 2022)

Is that a Bluebird in that pile of bikes?


----------



## higgens (Jun 26, 2022)

That is a pile of bluebirds and skylarks


----------



## tacochris (Jun 27, 2022)

Picked up this rather unassuming hodge-podge of parts over the weekend because I noticed something.
Its a 50's Schwinn but it has a prewar locking (offset key) truss fork, a later  razor V stem, early bars AND prewar autocycle finger grips.  

I'll turn the rest of it into a rider and save the prewar parts for my other bikes.  Im a sucker for black patina so the rest will make a cool bike.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 27, 2022)

higgens said:


> That is a pile of bluebirds and skylarks



Ive always meant to say..  and given an opportunity here... Sir..   I believe that you need more projects  .. 😁


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 27, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Not a whole heck of a lot, but some neat stuff for me this week...
> 
> 
> Jack Daniel's bottle opener/drink spinner
> ...



Wow that sure has seen some fun.


----------



## Mike Franco (Jun 27, 2022)

Took a little drive today to pick this up Mid 30s... Los Angeles Herald express bike ...With a 1937 Los Angeles bicycle Plate and sac plate  The bike is a Snyder rollfast    Has anybody ever seen Another bike with this badge or info On it


----------



## tacochris (Jun 27, 2022)

Mike Franco said:


> Took a little drive today to pick this up Mid 30s... Los Angeles Herald express bike ...With a 1937 Los Angeles bicycle Plate and sac plate  The bike is a Snyder rollfast    Has anybody ever seen Another bike with this badge or info On itView attachment 1653066
> 
> View attachment 1653067
> 
> ...



Not to change the subject from what looks like an amazing bike....that primer'd belair on cragars is the bee's knee's!  Killer boulevard cruiser!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 27, 2022)

Mike Franco said:


> Took a little drive today to pick this up Mid 30s... Los Angeles Herald express bike ...With a 1937 Los Angeles bicycle Plate and sac plate  The bike is a Snyder rollfast    Has anybody ever seen Another bike with this badge or info On itView attachment 1653066
> 
> View attachment 1653067
> 
> ...



Sweet tailight. Worth the price of admission right there!!  Congrats!


----------



## Wheeler (Jun 27, 2022)

Shawn must have stepped out for a minute, so...on his behalf I will have to ask,
'Is it _still_ Sunday in Califonia?'


----------



## tacochris (Jun 27, 2022)

I am under the impression that this thread is so you can post what was found over the weekend, not just posting on Sunday only.

*Plus I bought my bike on Sunday so its still from Sunday and still counts*


----------



## Wheeler (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm happy to see the freshest of cool finds any day, myself, but some find Sunday's Show and Tell sacred.
 This is my impression of what happens when you post later.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 27, 2022)

Wheeler said:


> I'm happy to see the freshest of cool finds any day, myself, but some find Sunday's Show and Tell sacred.
> This is my impression of what happens when you post later.
> 
> 
> ...



Im probably gonna be making a thread for people to post finds every day of the week because the day-specific thing is getting old.  As a bike guy to the bone, I wanna see people post their finds any time they find them.  I get excited when I find things and I wanna share it with people that are like-minded and dont normally pay attention to what day it is.  
Sunday is time I spend only with my family so I seldom post on that day.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 27, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Also, one of these is currently in-route!  I think maybe the first off the line?  Thank you Greg!  @FSH
> 
> View attachment 1652141



Yippee!  It just arrived; two thumbs up!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 28, 2022)

higgens said:


> Colson bullnose View attachment 1652827
> 
> View attachment 1652828



 Did you just "find" that bike  hiding among all the other bikes in your garage? That happens to me sometimes.🤣


----------



## oskisan (Jun 29, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yippee!  It just arrived; two thumbs up!View attachment 1653276



Brant: Are these one of the repros that he advertised a couple months ago? If so, can you pleas PM me the contact info

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 29, 2022)

oskisan said:


> Brant: Are these one of the repros that he advertised a couple months ago? If so, can you pleas PM me the contact info
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken



Yes, fabulous work!  Contact Greg @FSH  or search tomahawk and a large thread about them will appear. V


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 29, 2022)

oskisan said:


> Brant: Are these one of the repros that he advertised a couple months ago? If so, can you pleas PM me the contact info
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken











						Reproduction Tomahawk Bicycle Necks | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

In between all the melee I have been working on reproducing the Wald #36 bicycle neck.  They are made here in the USA by me in my home shop.  All that is left is setting up for the final machine work and plating.  I am thinking of taking orders on the plating and will offer Cadmium, Nickle and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## ski1 (Jul 20, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Not a whole heck of a lot, but some neat stuff for me this week...
> 
> 
> Jack Daniel's bottle opener/drink spinner
> ...



Love it all specially the spinner!


----------



## ski1 (Jul 20, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> bunch of stuff this week but here are a few of my favorites.
> A great Roycroft arts and crafts book stand with original finish.
> killer original paint Hawthorne from the original owners family 1940 with original owners guideView attachment 1652063
> View attachment 1652064
> ...



Bike is awesome but so is that table.


----------

